# Go Figure!



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://www.scintilla.utwente.nl/asdfhjkl


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

huh???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Man, I had to close that window after a minute or two. I was starting to get depressed just reading it!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Man...I'm so depressed now too! Has it been 2 weeks?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Thats what you get from making a server download too many Leonard Cohen MP3s! Pass the Paxil!


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Peachcreek,i`ve heard some Leonard Cohen of Leonard Cohen`s stuff.It wasn`t that bad i was on valium at the time!!:lol: 
I thought the CIA/FBI used Leonard Cohen material to get suspects to talk. Leo.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I just stumbled onto another one:

http://www.fsafood.com/fsacom/Produc...ndiments+2.htm


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Ok, maybe it is my sick and twisted mind, but I just couldn't stop laughing!!! And since it was in memory of Douglas Adams, I just couldn't stop thinking of Marvin (the robot) uttering those words!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

OMG, they were both so wonderful!!!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you, Brad and Kimmie! I think I need to go lie down now.

and me, brain the size of a *planet*

I'm not getting you down, am I?

BTW, anyone with my name cannot ever possibly forget Leonard Cohen -- or James Taylor, for that matter. (shudder)  :blush:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

And a beautiful song by Leonard Cohen it is, Suzanne. I *do* love the hippy music, though! Tim Buckley, Tom Rush, Bring it on!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

_«You are still here?»_


----------

